# question about my carb on ford 841



## ajsmith235 (Apr 11, 2013)

I bought a ford 59 841 powermaster. It would only run on full choke but ran really great. I tore the tractor apart and restored it. Rebuilt the carb and been having trouble getting it set or something. It will run low to 1/4 throttle without the choke but anymore throttle and I have to put it 100% choke or ut dies out instantly. I have changed plugs wired distributor to brand new. Tried adjusting carb every possible way and still doing same thing. Any help would be great. Thanks guys


----------



## ajsmith235 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow this forum is loads of help


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey there AJ, welcome to the forum, spray no ones got back to you on your problem, I can't help with the Darby issue but if it's firing then don't mess with the spark.
Hope someone else can come along to offer some deeper insight.
Cheers.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

I would check for air leaks in the intake manifold, and the seat between the carb and manifold, sounds to me as if its getting to much air, and closing the choke is compensating for that, also check all the internal seals in the carb.


----------



## KUBOTA4900 (Apr 4, 2013)

I know its a pain inda but takin a carb on and off but u may have to keep working on were your float is set at 

many times with the older marval/schevler carbs this was a big issue if u adjust that float to allow more fuel to flow it may solve your problem 

my 2 cents 
tony


----------



## ajsmith235 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. I think I found out what it was. The jet had some gunk on it and was clogged up. Good ol carb cleaner took care of that.


----------



## KUBOTA4900 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thats great thanks for the repost update


----------

